# ratios.



## darry85 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello, 

I haven't developed film in a long time and I'm getting back into it, but I'm having a hard time figuring out how the ratios work. The developer I plan on getting is Arista liquid film developer. It says to dilute 1 + 9. So, if I have 500ml of water would that be 100 ml of developer and 400 of water? 

And for the fixer I'm using Arista rapid fixer. it says to dilute 1:4 for film and again with 500 ml of water as an example, 125 ml of fixer and 375 of water? 

I know the + and the : mean something different. I just want to make sure I'm on the right track.


----------



## darry85 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sorry, I just realized this is in the wrong forum. It goes in the darkroom. Can someone move it for me? Thanks.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 11, 2018)

For 500ml total. 

1:4 is one part chem, 4 parts water.......100ml chem 400ml water. 

1:9 is one part chem 9 parts water.......50ml chem 450ml water.


----------



## darry85 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks! I guess there is no difference between the + and the :?


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 11, 2018)

darry85 said:


> Thanks! I guess there is no difference between the + and the :?



Just depends on the manufacture how it is listed but yes, no difference.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2018)

_One part_ developing solution, and then four, _equal-to-the-one-part's-volume unit_s of water, is a 1:4 strength developer.

_One part_ developing solution, then nine, _equal-to-the-one-part's-volume unit_s of water is what 1:9 means.


----------



## limr (Jan 12, 2018)

darry85 said:


> Sorry, I just realized this is in the wrong forum. It goes in the darkroom. Can someone move it for me? Thanks.



No problem, it's been moved. If you ever need something brought to a moderator's attention, you can always use the "Report" link at the bottom of any post, including your own. That way you don't need to wait for someone to notice the request within the thread.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2018)

Massive Dev chart does it for you. Select volume mixer, enter the developer and the quantity you want to end up with. Simple.

The Massive Dev Chart


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Massive Dev chart does it for you. Select volume mixer, enter the developer and the quantity you want to end up with. Simple.
> 
> The Massive Dev Chart


Does a great deal more as well, particularly if you use their app.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Massive Dev chart does it for you. Select volume mixer, enter the developer and the quantity you want to end up with. Simple.
> ...


I do and it's worth every penny of $8.95.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 12, 2018)

Mine was free.


----------

